# Affordable Fender Champ/Clone??



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

So, I'm GAS-ing for a Champ/Clone style amp. ~5ish Watts. Tweed Cab. everything I've found so far is in the upper hundred range around the $750 $1000 mark 

am I missing something here?? I was thinking in the $400 range. does such a beast exist that doesn't require me to assemble it??


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

ValveTrain Concord Combo Black Tolex
[concord110co]$519.99










Click to enlarge 
The Concord boasts all point to point hand wiring and delivers a blistering 6 watts RMS through a custom designed 10" speaker.

Designed in the tradition of the masters, the Concord features a 12AX7 dual-triode preamp tube driving the signal through a 6V6 power tube. Inspired by the simplicity of the amp designs of the 1960's, the amp controls are Volume, Treble and Bass. Built with top shelf components, this Concord is the real deal. All major components including our custom designed, hand made Real Vintage 10” speaker, are proudly made in America. The chassis is constructed of high grade aluminum with custom wound transformers, and are hand wired at our ValveTrain facility in Sorrento, Florida.

The Concord delivers a varied tonal spectrum from shimmering cleans through vintage crunch. A quick flick of the guitar volume knob controls the full range of the Concord's voices. The Concord is great for home, studio or small venues. Put a microphone in front of it and it will fill the largest of venues.

Specs:

Models 1x10 Combo
Head
Power 6 Watts - Class A
Tubes 12AX7 Dual-Triode (preamp)
6V6 (power)
Rectifier Solid State
Size 12x8x15 (LxDxH) - Combo
15x8x9 (LxDxH) - Head
Weight 18 lbs - Combo
14 lbs - Head
Speaker Real Vintage Custom 10"
Speaker Jacks 2x4 ohm, 1x8 ohm
Features Hand Wired Point to Point Eyelet Board
Volume, Treble and Bass Controls
Cathode Bias Power Amp
Vintage Style Chicken Head knobs
American Made High Grade Aluminum Chassis
American Made Transformers
American Made Cabinet


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a Gretsch 6150 amp which is a clone of a tweed champ. 

It sounded great. 

This one is similar

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1962-GRETSC...349?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfacee445


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't shoot me but if you get a chance listen to a SuperChamp XD. For $299 pretty amazing. I "may" one day pop it into a new cab that will hold a 1 x 12 but I'm really happy with it as is.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Super-Champ-XD-/380170434918


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

that valve train seems very interesting. the lexington seems even more interesting, although quite a bit more monies.

NG_Terry, I'd prefer something newer. I like shiney and new. it's my OCD speaking.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

wow, demos on this thing are incredibly hard to find.... any one got some leads? or an idea of what the concord is based off? I read a couple posts saying its a blackface tone.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Don't shoot me but if you get a chance listen to a SuperChamp XD. For $299 pretty amazing. I "may" one day pop it into a new cab that will hold a 1 x 12 but I'm really happy with it as is.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Super-Champ-XD-/380170434918


I love the little SCXD..

I've had 3 Pro Jrs and 1 BLues Jr., and I find them too big and loud for use as my "quiet" amp. 

The SCXD can get most tones at a really reasonable volume, and the digital reverb sounds a lot better to me than the tiny reverb pan in the Blues Jr. The trem and echo fx are also good.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

davetcan said:


> Don't shoot me but if you get a chance listen to a SuperChamp XD. For $299 pretty amazing. I "may" one day pop it into a new cab that will hold a 1 x 12 but I'm really happy with it as is.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fender-Super-Champ-XD-/380170434918


oops, totally missed your post. I've played one. they do sound good for what they are. I've considered them many times actually. something about them keeps me away, but i cant put my finger on it.

I also considered a blues JR, but like you said, far too loud for what I am using it for (jamming at home and practice). I have my AC15 for big loud if I want it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've just started using the XD for practice with the band but I'm surprised at both how good it sounds and how well it hangs in the mix. Stays nice and clean, lots of headroom, for use with pedals. In a pinch I could easily get by with the SD, Guitar, and snark clip on tuner although I still prefer to run my board in front of it.



blam said:


> oops, totally missed your post. I've played one. they do sound good for what they are. I've considered them many times actually. something about them keeps me away, but i cant put my finger on it.
> 
> I also considered a blues JR, but like you said, far too loud for what I am using it for (jamming at home and practice). I have my AC15 for big loud if I want it.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Just saw this on ebay. May be worth checking out

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/NEW-MATAMP-S...896?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item43aa4d36f8


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow. Thanks. Looking into it now. Moog has some as well


----------

